# "Heart rat."



## Kathleen

I was reading around on another rat forum and I saw posters there referring to their "heart rat" quite often. I'm pretty sure I'm right in thinking that a "heart rat" is a sort of favorite fur kid (even though we, as loving and caring rat parents, try so hard to resist having favorites... lol) - one that's just particularly special for one reason or another.

So do you guys have a "heart rat"? Or do you consider all of your babies to be your "heart rats"?


----------



## Mana

Heart rats are rats you have a really strong connection with. I wasn't really sure at first either until I found mine and then I understood ^_^










That's Rokk, who was my heart rat  Out of my current rats, my girl Kismet is very hearty :lol:


----------



## kenRakuu

I always thought it was a favorite Rat, when i read about it. But it's really not, I love all my boys equally, But Albert was my heart rat. He connected to me in a way that no other pet ever did, He didn't feel like a pet. More like a mute friend.


----------



## lele_deja27

hmm....guess I would say both my rats are my ''heart rats''.  Though I would say probably Le le is cuter.(I have a thing for dumbo hairless  )But Deja is adorable to of coarse.I love Le le's playfulness and I love how Deja is all snuggles.


----------



## Mimzy

Jak, my first rat is my "Heart Rat". He got me deeply immersed into being a rat lover because he was so loving and sweet to me. And he made me laugh. Right now I think Tequila is my new Heart Rat because i love her so much. Though I love all my rats, I feel especially close to Tequila.


----------



## 2boysloose

Cadvan is my heart rat. He was my first rat, and I got him from Petco. He is HUGE, and squishy. From his head to the base of his tail, he is 10 inches when he stretches out, lol. 
He loves cuddling and gives loads of kissies. 
I love my boys and girls equally, I just love them each in a different way.


----------



## Kathleen

I feel bad saying this*, but I think Starbuck is definitely my heart rat (and I'm glad I learned that there is a name for this special bond I feel with him). When I first bought my two boys, I bought him for looks and Ahab for personality; Ahab was all over me, licking my hands, whereas Starbuck was trying to shuffle away up a ladder. He was aloof when I brought him home but he's definitely warmed up to me and I, in turn, have become extremely attached to him. He crawls into my bed at night (tickling me in the process); he hops into my lap whenever I'm sitting during free-range; if I enter a room after being gone for any period of time, he runs up to me, wraps his little legs around one of mine and shimmies up to my shoulder; and I'm pretty sure he just broxed/boggled for me for the first time. He was curled up on my desk shelf and I sat down so he could crawl into my lap. I then started scratching his back which caused a reaction which reminds me of when you scratch my dog's sweet spot. But instead of kicking one of his legs, he arched a little and began to nibble (well, more like press his teeth against me and vibrate them) and lick me quite crazily. It was really cute. His head was vibrating too and his eyes were popping out.

* I feel guilty because I only have the two boys and I don't want to "leave Ahab out in the cold." I definitely love them both and I don't actively favor Starbuck. I also feel badly that I never felt anywhere near this way about the girls I used to have... but there's just something extra special between him and me...

And on that note, on the same forum where I picked up the term "heart rat" (the Rats Rule! forum), I saw a topic about what owners do with their babies when they pass away (yeah, morbid). Several cremate them and get special urns and other people bury them and plant flowers. It was really touching to read. But anyway, I glanced over at Starbuck curled up in his Pepsi box while reading that thread and I felt like I wanted to cry because I know losing him is going to break my heart... :'(

I just hope I have several years with him and Ahab. I ♥ my ♥ rat.


----------



## Vixie

Acid was my heart rat, most definitely.










She was very goofy, and very curious...
















(yeah, that's Acid's goofy butt way up there ate the top)

She also LOVED getting skritches in the strangest way; she had to be held on her back with my face on her belly and I'd scratch between her shoulder blades but she'd start licking my nose and face and I'd just melt. Acid was just extremely special to me, she was curious, had no sense of danger, and very much enjoyed finding high things to climb on and leap off of. :lol:

















R.I.P. Acid baby.


----------



## junior_j

My Ratatouille is my heart rat out my girls , although still nervous when held she will allow me to hold her longer then the other rats , she comes out of her cage the easiest when its time to clean , and she is also more curiouse during free range time.

From the day i got her i had a special place in my heart for her , she used to bite and lick my nails to perfection and lick my noise lol , she is sleepin at the mo

Keith our rescue boy has a super special place in my heart he , come out for hours on ends , give kisses , has tantrums lol.. he is almost 2
Jess x


----------



## amandahoney

oh, honey was mine... she was my illegal dorm-rat freshman year. one of the upperclassmen who had an apartment had rats, who had babies, and one night in april of my freshman year, i went to pick up one. one of my two girls i'd left at home had passed away while i was gone, and i wanted to get her a friend... turns out this little barebacked baby rat was the most perfect little girl ever. so cuddly, and such a companion. it might have been due to that one-on-one attention the first months i had her.

she lived a long, happy life with me and many rat friends. the day she died, i held her all day, and i'm sure she held on for me because in the middle of the night, when i was so tired i was afraid i'd fall asleep and crush her, i set her down in her cage and she crawled to the corner and within half a minute she was gone.

i love my independent little girls, but i wonder if i'll ever find a rat like honey...


----------



## Shadowboxer

Oh Vixie!! Acid is sooooo cute!!  My very first rat I got when I was 10 was my heart rat. Her name was Nibbs. We had an amazing bond. She died in my arms. I had other rats after her but even though I loved them, they could never compare to Nibbs. Now though, I feel I've got a great group of girls and Nietzsche is especially great and has my heart completely.


----------



## i_luv_my_rattie_babies

Shadowboxer said:


> My very first rat I got when I was 10 was my heart rat. Her name was Nibbs.


OMG when I saw that I thought it was amazing. The first rat I got recently (after a break from having rats) was a male beige hooded dumbo rat, I named him Nibbler cause he nibbles EVERYTHING. I call him Nibs for short.


----------



## KayRatz

Ohh Zinc... Zinc Zinc Zinc, what would I do without you? We got through Klardae's death together... nothing will EVER replace you, you're the most understanding, least annoying friend/rat I've ever had. You know what I want and I understand what you want... you know when you're doing something wrong and stop when I say to, unlike any other rat I've ever had... you're calm and quiet, you could sit on my shoulder all day... I do love you, old girl. You're so much more than just a rat.

That answer your question well?


----------



## Shadowboxer

i_luv_my_rattie_babies said:


> Shadowboxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My very first rat I got when I was 10 was my heart rat. Her name was Nibbs.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG when I saw that I thought it was amazing. The first rat I got recently (after a break from having rats) was a male beige hooded dumbo rat, I named him Nibbler cause he nibbles EVERYTHING. I call him Nibs for short.
Click to expand...


Yep, her full name was Nibbler!! Haha...good name.


----------



## KayRatz

Maybe Zinc should be called Nibbler, she's nipping my lips and ears right now. Weirdo :lol:


----------



## Shadowboxer

Haha. My Nietzsche has got a major ear-nibbling fetish! She'll try to go for my nose too but that's where I draw the line...lol...they're so funny!


----------



## jellybeanqueen

My heart rat was the first rat I ever held (and owned), a black hooded girl named Vegas. 

She was everything I could ever want in a rat ( she came from the feeder bin at a pet store and was very scared at first, but blossomed into a beautiful soul):

-she groomed my nails/hair
- she gave kisses
- she bruxed constantly
-she boggled
-she didn't mind being picked up
- she never bit/nipped me
-she loved riding, sleeping, and playing in my sleeves
-she starfished whenever I came into the room..even right after I woke up and sat up in bed!
- she wiggled/vibrated her ears in heat (I think it's so cute when ratties do that!)

I'll never forget her. <3


----------



## Shadowboxer

What does "starfished" mean?


----------



## jellybeanqueen

Lol, starfishing is when your rats cling to the walls of their cage and stare at you, begging to be taken out. ;D

In Vegas' case, she clung upside down on the roof of her cage and waited for me to release her from her "prison." :lol:


----------



## Shadowboxer

Haha, oh okay, I get it... :lol:


----------



## sarahisgett

Both my boys are my heart rats!


----------



## Siwain

I love all of my rats, but i think my heart rat is Boris. Although i find them all incredibly cute and sweet, Boris is a true rattie friend. He senses when i'm in pain or sad, and although he has a habit of licking my hands, he'll doing it even more frenetically when i'm down.


----------

